# "Disinfecting" a Tank



## stujo (5 Aug 2011)

I am soon going to totally strip down my tank and use new substrate, plants etc.   Can somebody please advise a good way to totally kill off all BBA, other algae and "nasties" in the tank and on wood etc. Although I will soak/stabilise my new substrate well in advance I need to try and achieve a turnround of about 12 hours such that I can return the fish to the replanted tank as soon as possible.

For scrubbing/washing out the tank and cleaning redmoor wood, spray bars etc, would a mild bleach solution work, or a very strong mix of Easy carbo etc.   I would obviouly rinse out well with clean water after cleaning 

Many thanks


----------



## Tom (5 Aug 2011)

Just letting it dry out should do the trick I would have thought. Don't go bleaching wood, you'll never get it out again. 

Tom


----------



## Alastair (5 Aug 2011)

I second tom. I'd not risk using bleach on wood and it leaching it back into your tank. Good old shower head hot with a sponge will clean most of it, then leave it to dry out :0)


----------

